# New Lowrance HDS Touch



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Interested in hearing thoughts and opinions of new Lowrance HDS Touch units? I had an opportunity to play with the HDS Touch 7" in demo mode. Super easy to navigate with touch screen. Very good reaction time upon touch. Definetely like the side scan and down scan. Also very cool to see standard sonar with down scan overlay. Thinking coupled with my HDS 5 the 7" Touch would be plenty, however I like the video in option when jumping to the 9" Touch. Has anyone tried the new Lowrance Touch in real life application?


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I just bought an HDS unit while at Gander Mountain and asked about the touch screens and the elites. He stated to me that the elites need another one or two years to get the bugs worked out of them and that he would not recommend the touch screens due to the amount of grime and crap you get on your hands while fishing.

He said to stick with the HDS Gen 2 products at this time.


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

Got a good deal on the new Elite 7 HDI, cant wait to get it on the boat. I have the HDS 8 on the console and hope the Elite 7 on the bow will be perfect. will let you know how it works during the year. Just dont like the concept of having to touch the screen, hard enough to keep them clean without touching them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

chardoncrestliner said:


> I just bought an HDS unit while at Gander Mountain and asked about the touch screens and the elites. He stated to me that the elites need another one or two years to get the bugs worked out of them and that he would not recommend the touch screens due to the amount of grime and crap you get on your hands while fishing.
> 
> He said to stick with the HDS Gen 2 products at this time.


The touchscreens aren't new Simrad which is also owned by Navico (parent company to Lowrance) has had them out for a couple years now. If you want reviews on how well they work I suggest doing a search on Simrad Touchscreen units. I have watched video's on youtube of the new lowrance's being left out in the freezing cold over night and they work fine with snow and ice on them in the morning they seem to work fine, they sell gloves now that work on touchscreens now. Touchscreen technology isn't new, they have been in use in vehicles for many many years and are very reliable and they are obviously sitting in sub zero temps as well. As far as the elites go, guys have had them and are reporting no problems, they will provides updates just like other lowrance units, in a year or two they will most likely be outdated with units replacing them with the latest and greatest just like the gen 1-2 units etc. Lowrance doesn't wait a year or 2 to get bugs worked out so for the very fact that guys said that tell me he knows very little about how Lowrance and their product roll out and updates work. 

No offence to the guy at Gander mountain or his opinion but I wouldn't take his advise to the bank, they are glorified shelf stockers and cashiers. You'll find much better info online. Like BBC, BBG Marine, the Hull Truth, and Walleye Central and through general Google searches. 

Touchscreens are the future, period, they just rolled out a wifi device for them so you can see exactly what's on the fishfinder on an Ipad and your smartphone, that's cool stuff.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Lowrance doesn't wait a year or 2 to get bugs worked out so for the very fact that guys said that tell me he knows very little about how Lowrance and their product roll out and updates work.
> 
> No offense to the guy at Gander mountain or his opinion but I wouldn't take his advise to the bank, they are glorified shelf stockers and cashiers. *You'll find much better info online. Like BBC, BBG Marine, the Hull Truth, and Walleye Central *and through general Google searches.
> 
> Touchscreens are the future, period, they just rolled out a wifi device for them so you can see exactly what's on the finder on an Ipad and your smartphone, that's cool stuff.


I have to agree with all of this.


----------



## Seadated (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a Simrad NSS 12 which is a touch screen and I really happy with it. Im using the BSM-1 sounder and an Airmar thru hull.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> The touchscreens aren't new Simrad which is also owned by Navico (parent company to Lowrance) has had them out for a couple years now. If you want reviews on how well they work I suggest doing a search on Simrad Touchscreen units. I have watched video's on youtube of the new lowrance's being left out in the freezing cold over night and they work fine with snow and ice on them in the morning they seem to work fine, they sell gloves now that work on touchscreens now. Touchscreen technology isn't new, they have been in use in vehicles for many many years and are very reliable and they are obviously sitting in sub zero temps as well. As far as the elites go, guys have had them and are reporting no problems, they will provides updates just like other lowrance units, in a year or two they will most likely be outdated with units replacing them with the latest and greatest just like the gen 1-2 units etc. Lowrance doesn't wait a year or 2 to get bugs worked out so for the very fact that guys said that tell me he knows very little about how Lowrance and their product roll out and updates work.
> 
> No offence to the guy at Gander mountain or his opinion but I wouldn't take his advise to the bank, they are glorified shelf stockers and cashiers. You'll find much better info online. Like BBC, BBG Marine, the Hull Truth, and Walleye Central and through general Google searches.
> 
> Touchscreens are the future, period, they just rolled out a wifi device for them so you can see exactly what's on the fishfinder on an Ipad and your smartphone, that's cool stuff.


i agree with most of what you say, and i am a die hard lowrance guy.. i especially agree with what you say about cashiers and gander mountain... chances are, they dont even own a boat... 

HOWEVER, ive already heard about one major flaw with the touchscreen equipment that would have me nervous about buying one... the touchscreen will not work when the screen is wet... just what ive heard from guys who own them....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will let you know soon if they work well when wet

I just ordered a HDS12 touch, I am excited to get it installed and beging playing with it.


----------



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Wondering if standard HDS gen 1 83/200 transducer will work or do you have to upgrade? I understand you have to add side/downscan transducer...


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mooshnicka said:


> Wondering if standard HDS gen 1 83/200 transducer will work or do you have to upgrade? I understand you have to add side/downscan transducer...


Also have to have LSS-2 module which comes with the DI/SI ducer... 83/200 ducer should work for your 2D. I believe some of the new touchscreen head units come with structure built in... not sure. I opted away from the touch screen.

Got my new unit 3/7 and am dying to install it and play with it, but til it warms up and I get time to work on the boat... it's sitting in the box.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No need for the LSS-2 module with the Touch units, all other HDS 1 and 2 require the module for side scan capibility with the side scan transducer.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lundy said:


> No need for the LSS-2 module with the Touch units, all other HDS 1 and 2 require the module for side scan capibility with the side scan transducer.


Yeah, I thought I remembered reading that when I was shopping but I wasn't 100% sure. I didn't go with the touch for 2 reasons... cost #1, and the other was my iPhone doesn't respond well to touch when the screen is heated by the sun, so I was worried about that. I usually try to stay one step behind the technology as it seems to change seasonally, and cost vs gain just wasn't there for me (personal opinion).


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that they are pricey for sure.

I was planning on a update to my electronics this year for sure, almost did it last year, happy I did not.

I really thought I would be purchasing the new Furuno unit this year but the new touch units just offer too much capability for me to not go with one of them and no more module required for side scan and down scan, plus camera input, plus etc, etc, etc


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If I didn't alreay have 2 HDS Gen 1's in my boat, I would be buying 2 of these for sure.
As far as the technology goes, once these units go into production you are alredy using last years technology because they are already looking to making the next generation of new units with even more features. 
I find all the new stuff fascinating.


----------



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Im just torn between the touch 7" or 9"... obviously I would be happier with 9, but price is steep... after reading countless reviews and opinions im not worried about quality or functionality of new touch units, just comes down to what i want to spend... many more positive reviews on the new touch units then negative when you domthe research. Not to mention when you actually try one in person as I have, definetely very smooth, fast and much more user friendly then gen 1/2 .


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

If you're considering a new Lowrance unit buy the extended warranty. They come with a 2 year warranty. In the four/five years we've had the HDS 10 it's been sent back for warranty issues 3 times. All for screen defects. I know this won't be everyone experience, but it was mine and should be considered. Really happy with the units ability and performance.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

